# Lamp holder wiring help needed please



## fjfenton (Jan 4, 2009)

I have got some cable and a ceramic lamp holder...how do I wire it up? :blush:

Once I've stripped the wire does it just stick down the hole so it touches the lamp when its screwed in, or do you wrap it around the screw...

Please help as I don't want to electrocute myself :blowup:


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Arrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhh danger!!!!

Firstly what type of ceramic lampholder is it and secondly there should be two connections on it for the cable similar to a mains plug you do NOT wrapp it around the bulb.

If your not confident i suggest not wiring it yourself.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Heres a photo of how to do it.
First prepare the cable as shown below.
Then put the bared ends into the terminals ensuring the screw touches the bare wire and tighten.
When both terminals are done lay the cable into the channels and thats it.
The earth wire can either be cut off or if using a metal reflector or shield you can connect it to that.


----------



## fjfenton (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks...I decided to wait for my husband to get home from work (not that I want to sound like a feeble female!! :blush.
The pics and your previous advice were really useful and we have successfully got them wired up :2thumb:


----------

